# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  Reactores nucleares en España

## Jonasino

*La primera central nuclear para produccion eléctrica española: José Cabrera o Central de Zorita*






> El 17 de julio de 1968 se puso en marcha la central nuclear de José Cabrera, conocida como Zorita, en tres años y seis meses desde el inicio de las obras de construcción, y apenas cinco años desde que un grupo de empresas y de profesionales con visión de futuro lideraran el lanzamiento de la energía nuclear en España.
> 
> Se convirtió en pionera en la generación eléctrica de origen nuclear en España, impulsora de la ingeniería e industria nacional, punto de arranque de numerosas actividades y empresas y origen de muchos profesionales de la energía nuclear. Cada momento del proceso era seguido con la máxima atención por expertos, instituciones y opinión pública, con alto grado de participación española, mayor de cuanto pudiera pensarse de una central "llave en mano". Se trataba de la primera experiencia nuclear en España y de una central que, entre otras características, contaba con la mayor bomba de circulación del mundo.
> 
> SURGIMIENTO DE LA IDEA
> 
> En 1951, José María Otero Navascúes, a través de la Jefatura de Estado creó la Junta de Energía Nuclear (JEN), actualmente el Centro de Investigaciones Energéticas, Medioambientales y Tecnológicas, Ciemat, para desarrollar el uso industrial de la energía nuclear. En esa época, los empresarios españoles del sector eléctrico conocían los beneficios que ofrecía esta nueva fuente de energía a través de las investigaciones iniciadas en los países desarrollados.
> 
> El 26 de febrero de 1962, Unión Eléctrica Madrileña (UEM), actualmente Gas Natural Fenosa, presentó al Ministerio de Industria un "proyecto preliminar" para construir una central nuclear de 60 MW (aunque finalmente sería de 160 MW). La autorización llegó un año después condicionada a la presentación de un "proyecto completo".
> ...


Fuente: http://www.foronuclear.org/es/el-exp...a-jose-cabrera

----------

embalses al 100% (22-oct-2016),F. Lázaro (22-oct-2016)

----------


## F. Lázaro

¿Tuviste algún tipo de relación profesional con esta central Jonasino?

En la página web de Enresa hay un cronograma del proceso de desmantelamiento de la central, fotos y vídeo informativo.

http://www.enresa.es/esp/inicio/acti...n-jose-cabrera

Dentro de unos años, no quedará rastro de la central. Tan sólo la subestación, que seguirá en servicio.



Fuente: Enresa

----------

Jonasino (23-oct-2016)

----------


## Jonasino

> ¿Tuviste algún tipo de relación profesional con esta central Jonasino?


Con esta no, estaba estudiando, pero si la visité varias veces en viaje de prácticas

----------


## Jonasino

> La central nuclear de Vandellós I es una central de energía nuclear de grafito-gas que empezó a funcionar en 1972. Formó parte del grupo de centrales de energía nuclear de primera generación en España, formando por la central nuclear de Zorita, la de Santa Mª de Garoña y la central nuclear de Vandellós I. Era propiedad de la empresa hispano-francesa HIFRENSA (Hispano-Francesa de Electricidad).
> 
> La central nuclear tenía 480 MW de potencia. Hasta el momento las centrales nucleares españolas eran refrigeradas y moderadas por agua. La central de Vandellós, en cambio, se refrigeraba por gas y su reacción nuclear estaba moderada por grafito. Este sistema representaría notables inconvenientes en el tratamiento de los residuos y de la proliferación nuclear.
> 
> En el combustible gastado había plutonio que podía ser extraído para uso militar. Por otro lado, el grafito radiactivo no se podía llevar a El Cabril para gestionarlo como un residuo de media y baja actividad, porqué contiene carbono 14 con una vida media que supera la máxima permitida en el almacén de residuos nucleares de El Cabril con más de 5.000 años. En la actualidad se encuentra en la propia central.
> Cierre  y desmantelamiento de la central nuclear
> 
> El 1990 fue cerrada definitivamente a causa del incendio que sufrió la central nuclear de Vandellós I en octubre de 1989.
> 
> ...


Fuente: http://energia-nuclear.net/centrales...ndellos-1.html

----------

F. Lázaro (26-oct-2016)

----------


## termopar

También es la primera en desmantelarse, muy bien.....y el resto a seguir sus pasos lo antes posible, que nos cuestan un ojo de la cara.

----------


## Jonasino

> También es la primera en desmantelarse, muy bien.....y el resto a seguir sus pasos lo antes posible, que nos cuestan un ojo de la cara.




En fin ............

----------


## Jonasino

La Central Nuclear de Santa Maria de Garoña está situada en la localidad burgalesa de ese nombre en el Valle de Tobalina, a orillas del rio Ebro con cuyo caudal se refrigera.
Pertenece al complejo empresarial Nuclenor formado por Iberdrola y Endesa.
Fue inaugurada en 1970 y conectada a la red a comienzos de 1971.
A finales de 2012, y debido a una decisión por causas absolutamente empresariales, sin condicionantes técnicos ni de seguridad, fué realizada la parada provisional del reactor y su desacople de la red.
En la actualidad su futuro es incierto tanto por condicionantes políticos como empresariales, planteando serios problemas a las cerca de 3.000 familias que directa o indirectamente dependen de la central en un entorno de pocos kilómetros.
El reactor es de tipo BWR, modelo 3 de General Electric, con una potencia de 460MW y la producción de unos 3.400 GWh al año, lo que significa que más de un millón de españoles ha dependido de ella en su periodo de funcionamiento cuando han querido tener luz, calefacción o cocinar.
La central nuclear de Santa María de Garoña se encuentra sin producir electricidad desde 
el 16 de diciembre de 2012 y con todo el combustible extraído del reactor desde el 22
de diciembre de ese mismo año. 
Desde el 6 de julio de 2013, Santa María de Garoña se encuentra en situación administrativa de cese de actividad.
Cuando cerró la central nuclear de José Cabrera (2006) se convirtió en la central nuclear española más antigua en funcionamiento.

Fuente: Propia

----------

F. Lázaro (18-nov-2016)

----------


## termopar

Qué bueno.... Fuente propia!!! 

Bueno, ya que es fuente propia, puede ser más específico al indicar cuales son esas causas empresariales que han paralizado la central?

Le ayudaré.... http://burgosconecta.es/2016/10/06/l...a-sin-permiso/

----------


## Jonasino

En fin .........

----------


## termopar

Parece ser que no se quiere invertir porque no es rentable. 
O no se hacen las inversiones para que sea segura tras traspasar su vida útil. Así que pongo en duda lo que usted afirma de que no hay problemas de seguridad.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Larga vida a la central nuclear de Santa María de Garoña. La prefiero mil veces antes que cualquier central térmica.




> *La vasija de Garoña está en buen estado*
> 
> 27 Marzo 2015	
> 
> Los resultados obtenidos en las inspecciones realizadas durante los meses de noviembre y diciembre de 2014 en la vasija de la central nuclear de Santa María de Garoña demuestran que "no hay defectos de fabricación y que se encuentra en buen estado para operar de forma segura".
> 
> Estas conclusiones, explica en un comunicado el titular de la instalación, Nuclenor, "ratifican los datos de las revisiones realizadas en años anteriores, tanto en el proceso de fabricación, como en las posteriores desarrolladas durante los años de funcionamiento".
> 
> Nuclenor ha efectuado esta última evaluación con un alcance superior y más exhaustivo que los realizados hasta la fecha. Un equipo de más de 40 expertos de la empresa americana General Electric Hitachi (GEH) y la española Tecnatom han obtenido información de cerca de nueve millones de puntos de la estructura y soldaduras de la vasija durante más de 1.000 horas de trabajo. Para ello, se han utilizado sistemas y herramientas sumergibles de tecnología robótica avanzada en ultrasonidos.
> ...

----------

Jonasino (19-nov-2016)

----------


## termopar

Y donde están las medidas a tomar tras Fukushima? O acaso no sabe que tiene el mismo diseño que la central de Fukushima?

Por cierto, muy sentimental eso de que Garoña da electricidad a 1 millón de españoles. Yo más bien diría que, por su localización, gran parte de la electricidad se iría a la industria pesada del norte...ya sabe.... Esa consume mucho más de los 3,4 terawatios-hora de Garoña. Así que no hace falta ser tan sensacionalista y demagogo.

Nota: 9 millones de puntos en mil horas,  jajajaja, estos de foro nuclear son del club de la comedia?..... calculo que en cada hora se han revisado 9000 puntos.....qué análisis más exhaustivo o qué prodigio de técnicos son estos de GE. Ya me gustaría que me lo explicasen igual de exhaustivamente.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> O acaso no sabe que tiene el mismo diseño que la central de Fukushima?


Sí, lo sé. Y que Burgos no es Japón, la central a más de 500 msnm, y a más 100 km. de la costa más próxima, también lo sé.

----------

Jonasino (19-nov-2016)

----------


## termopar

Sin embargo puede tener un corte de electricidad por otras causas igual que le ocurrió en Fukushima. 

No olvidemos que tanto Fukushima como Chernovyil (que está a miles de km de la costa) lo que realmente originó ambos accidentes fue la falta de electricidad. 

Pero también se puede quedar sin agua, o tener un ataque terrorista, o que esas inspecciones que se han hecho a velocidad de vértigo según su referencia, no mostrasen bien el grado de fragilizacion del acero y aunque de aspecto pareciese bien cualquier golpe de presión, bien por acumulación de gases, temperatura, por terrorismo, por sabotaje, etc, produjese una rotura o escape. 

El problema sigue estando ahí. Parece ser necesario añadir varios sistemas de prevención,  que se demostraron en Fukushima (por su diseño ) insuficientes una vez el riesgo se dispara.

Y si se ponen estos sistemas , ya no salen las cuentas, por eso la industria nuclear anda pidiendo ahora que se le bajen los impuestos o se le subvencione más, para seguir funcionando.

Las centrales nucleares ya no son ni económicas ni seguras. Son como un coche "seiscientos" muy bien tratado, pero de 40 años y puede romper en cualquier momento.

----------


## Jonasino

> O acaso no sabe que tiene el mismo diseño que la central de Fukushima?


O acaso no sabe que Vd. tiene el mismo diseño que Albert Einstein y no es precisamente un Albert Einstein?

----------

ben-amar (13-mar-2017),F. Lázaro (19-nov-2016)

----------


## termopar

Exacto. Los dos tenemos una vida útil finita y no prorrogable (se llame uno Einstein, con una mente prodigiosa, o perico de los palotes), como las nucleares, todos acabamos reventando al final de nuestro ciclo de vida, no hay milagros.

----------


## Jonasino

> Los dos tenemos una vida *útil* finita y no prorrogable, como las nucleares.


Evidente, pero unas si y *otro* no, como está demostrado.

Pero volviendo al hilo:

----------


## Jonasino

> Última edición por termopar; Hoy a las 12:12


Editar un post después de que te han contestado no está bien. Es jugar sucio

----------


## termopar

???? Qué tontería dice usted? Mi edición es a las 12:12 y su contestación es a las 12:13. 
Evidentemente editabamos los dos a la vez, pero hasta las matemáticas le fallan a usted. En ningún momento ha sido posible que yo pudiese ver su nueva contestación. O es usted la pitonisa lola?

----------


## Jonasino

Pero volviendo al tema:

----------


## termopar

Tampoco es capaz de disculparse, le duele el orgullo?

Pero sigamos con el tema... A estos señores le diría lo mismo que a los de las cuencas mineras:

- Que con el ahorro ganado durante años de trabajo me dedicaría a adaptarme a la nueva situación.  Cómo dirían los chinos, las crisis crean nuevas oportunidades y que lo peor que podrían hacer es seguir dándose lástima a si mismos y deberían aprovechar el momento para dar un nuevo impulso a sus vidas.

-Mire, la pancarta dice que las centrales son seguras, pero creo que ninguno de ellos devolvería de sus pagas el plus de peligrosidad que cobraban. Es eso coherente? Es fácil reivindicarse y más difícil aceptar la nueva situación.

- Y siguiendo con la coherencia, cualquier persona que entrase a trabajar a la central, sabía de antemano la vida útil de la central, 40 años. Y firmaron asumiendo que en 40 años el puesto podría acabar. En todo caso, una persona de 20-30 años que entrase y trabajase hasta los 60-70 años y encima con una buena indemnización,  yo lo firmaba ahora mismo. Peor lo tendrían los que entrasen más tarde pero serían menos y deberían aceptar la situación y prepararse para otro trabajo, por ejemplo, las renovables dan mucho más trabajo que las nucleares.

- Y finalmente,  por supuesto que puedo entender la tristeza de perder un puesto bien pagado, cómodo y donde uno tiene la vida hecha. Y tienen todo el derecho por defender su estatus. Pero la vida es así para la mayoría de la gente. Piense en la gente de la construcción, algunos minoristas, los talleres de oficios que desaparecen con las nuevas tecnologías y en el futuro, trabajos como el de taxista, camionero, distribuidores, traductores, etc desaparecerán. El sector nuclear no lo tiene tan mal, son gente preparada y con mayor facilidad para adaptarse. Me alegraré cuando encuentren un nuevo trabajo, con menos riesgo para sus vidas y las de sus conciudadanos

----------


## Jonasino

Sr. Termopar: Hace falta ser ruín y rastrero para publicar los comentarios de su último post sobre los profesionales que trabajan en las industria nuclear. Nunca me imaginaba que pudiera caer tan bajo. Después de leerle solo me queda una salida, irme al baño a vomitar.

----------

F. Lázaro (19-nov-2016)

----------


## F. Lázaro



----------

embalses al 100% (20-nov-2016),Jonasino (20-nov-2016)

----------


## termopar

Es lo mismo que me ocurre a mi ante personas que no se inmutan ( o peor, capaces de ironizar) cuando se les presentan datos sobre accidentes nucleares. 

Les dices que hay 150 000 personas, incluidos niños, que se han quedado sin hogar en Fukushima, que no tienen la culpa de nada y como si nada.

Me imagino que tampoco se inmutaran con tantos y tantos niños de Ucrania que vienen (o vinieron) a España para mejorar su salud un par de meses, para no comer alimentos contaminados y muchos más que se quedan en Ucrania por falta de oportunidades con grandes problemas de salud y contaminados de por vida. Por su casa no habrán pasado, garantizado.

Porque a esos niños pueden volvérselo a decir "que las centrales nucleares son seguras", díganselo a los ojos. Quiere más datos? Veranean en Castellón, Valladolid, País Vasco...

Quizás como esos pobres no son sus familiares.... Pero nada. Sigan jugando a la ruleta rusa, amplíen su vida útil y a ver si cuela. Quizás entonces tengan la oportunidad de decírselo a algún familiar o no.

----------


## F. Lázaro

- Accidente de Bhopal, 1984: 25.000 muertos, 500.000 personas envenadas por una fuga de isocianato de metilo.
- Rotura de las presas de Banquiao y Shimatan, 1975: 175.000 muertos y 11 millones de personas sin hogar.
- Accidente de Seveso en 1976: miles de personas envenenadas con TCDD en Italia y con secuelas terribles. 

Por su casa seguro que tampoco habrá pasado ninguna de todas esas víctimas. Por cierto, dígale vd. también a los ojos de esas 11 millones de personas que perdieron su hogar tras la rotura de Banquiao y Shimatan, que la energía hidroléctrica es segura.

Según sus argumentos, ¿qué tendríamos que hacer? ¿Cerrar toda la industria química, demoler todas las presas?

----------

embalses al 100% (20-nov-2016),Jonasino (20-nov-2016)

----------


## termopar

Todas medidas son pocas y en muchos casos se han producido accidentes deleznables. Y por supuesto que estoy en contra de centralizar en un solo punto elementos volátiles, venenosos o explosivos, masas inmensas de agua sobre fallas o aguas abajo de poblaciones inmensas. Y si realmente no es necesario, prescindiría de ello y estoy en contra radicalmente. En eso ha acertado. 

Y la energía nuclear para nada es imprescindible. Toda ella es muy peligrosa tanto en volumen como en tiempo y consecuencias,  ninguna industria se le acerca en peligrosidad. Además de cara. (Y menos se me ocurriría ir por las calles diciendo que la industria química es segura). Y tiene muchos casos.

Sobre lo que usted dice, no hace falta irse tan lejos. En el Ebro hay 3 puntos peligrosisimos de los que usted habla y que en ningún caso permitiría y estoy en contra. El recrecimiento de la presa de Yesa y los desechos dejados por la industria química del cloro junto a flix. Por no decir lo de sabiñánigo con el lindano. Que durante muchos años las autoridades han mirado para otro lado o siguen permitiéndolo como en Yesa.

Y por supuesto que estoy en contra de eso y de muchos más casos. 

Nota: si para defender a esta industria nuclear solo se puede hacer con ejemplos de otras industrias peligrosas, triste defensa. Como en España hay muchos corruptos, yo también seré corrupto, qué alegría.

----------


## Jonasino

> Como en España hay muchos corruptos, yo también seré corrupto, qué alegría.


Corrupto seguro que no, pero cansino y repetitivo.....puff.
Bueno, a otra cosa mariposa.

----------


## termopar

Antes de irse a otra cosa, lo que debería hacer usted es disculparse. Porque de ruin, rastrero, juego sucio y demás bazofias que usted suelta tengo poco. Límpiese un poco la boca, le irá mejor.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Vamos a ver, eh, sin perder las formas más, por favor.

----------

Jonasino (20-nov-2016)

----------


## Jonasino

Tienes toda la razon. Gracias

----------


## Jonasino

> La Central está ubicada en el término de Almaraz de Tajo (Cáceres). Los terrenos propiedad de la central ocupan una extensión de 1.683 hectáreas, localizadas en los términos municipales de Almaraz, Saucedilla, Serrejón y Romangordo. Tras realizar extensos y detallados estudios sobre la topografía del emplazamiento, los resultados concluyeron la idoneidad del lugar escogido, debido a sus características sismotectónicas, geológicas, hidrológicas y climáticas. 
> La Central de Almaraz consta de dos reactores de agua ligera a presión de 2686 MW térmicos, cada uno de ellos con tres circuitos de refrigeración, y en su fabricación y construcción hay una aportación española superior al 80 por 100. Ambas Unidades utilizan como combustible óxido de uranio ligeramente enriquecido y su potencia eléctrica es de 1.035,27 MW y de 1.044,45 MW, respectivamente. Central Nuclear de Almaraz es propiedad de Iberdrola en un 53%, de Endesa en un 36% y de Unión Fenosa en un 11%.(Desde el día 1 de septiembre de 2009, la titularidad de Unión Fenosa Generación, S.A. en Centrales Nucleares Almaraz-Trillo, es ostentada por Gas Natural SDG, S.A.)
> El proyecto de CN Almaraz fue acometido en la década de los años setenta y finalizado en los primeros años de los ochenta, por tres grandes empresas eléctricas: Hidroeléctrica Española, Sevillana de Electricidad y Unión Eléctrica Madrileña, a partes iguales. En la actualidad, después del proceso de reordenación del sector eléctrico, sus propietarios son Iberdrola (52,687%), Endesa (36,021%) y Unión Fenosa (11,292%). El 10 de mayo de 1973 se colocó el primer hormigón de la central en la losa del edificio de contención de la Unidad I y dos años después se cerró su cúpula. En la Unidad II, las fechas equivalentes son septiembre de 1973 y julio de 1976. En este intervalo avanzó la obra civil, incluyendo el edificio de turbinas y la presa para el embalse de refrigeración, para después pasar a la fase de montajes, pruebas y puesta en marcha. 
> El 81% del total de la construcción y montaje de equipos de la central de Almaraz fue llevado a cabo por empresas españolas. La Unidad I entró en servicio comercial el 1 de septiembre de 1983; la Unidad II lo hizo el 1 de julio de 1984. La Central de Almaraz está concebida como una Central de base, es decir, de funcionamiento ininterrumpido, y es capaz de asegurar un abastecimiento anual de 16.000 millones de kWh. 
> La Central consta de dos reactores nucleares, cada uno de ellos dotado con un circuito de refrigeración formado por tres lazos.  A su vez, cada lazo incorpora una bomba de refrigeración y un generador de vapor. 
> 
> Ambos circuitos de refrigeración están contenidos en los respectivos recintos de contención en cada edificio del Reactor. El vapor procedente de los generadores es conducido al edificio de turbinas que aloja ambos turbogrupos en una misma sala, pero de forma independiente. La toma de refrigeración es común para ambas instalaciones a partir del foco frío que constituye el embalse de Arrocampo, construído para tal fin.
> Durante el año 2015 la producción neta conjunta generada por ambas unidades ha sido de 16.075 millones de kilowatios-hora lo que supone el 28% de la producción nuclear española y el 6% de la producción eléctrica nacional. La producción bruta conjunta ha sido 16.705 millones de kilowatios-hora.


Fuente: http://www.cnat.es/cnatweb/cna_situacion.html

----------

embalses al 100% (21-nov-2016),F. Lázaro (21-nov-2016),HUESITO (21-nov-2016)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Y en un futuro no muy lejano, espero poder estar ahí dentro. Al menos esa es la intención.

----------

Jonasino (21-nov-2016)

----------


## termopar

Ya veo que los trabajos temporales (con lo poco de vida útil que le queda) son cada vez más precarios

----------


## Jonasino

> Ya veo que .....


¿Y donde lo ve, Ojo de Aguila?

----------


## Jonasino

La Central Nuclear Trillo 1 se encuentra emplazada en la comarca de la Alcarria, junto al curso del río Tajo, en el paraje denominado "Cerrillo Alto", del término municipal de Trillo (Guadalajara). 
Central Nuclear Trillo 1 es la más moderna del parque nuclear español, con una potencia instalada de 1.066 MWe. Dispone de un reactor de agua a presión con tres lazos de refrigeración de tecnología alemana Siemens-KWU, y utiliza uranio enriquecido como combustible. Central Nuclear Trillo 1 es propiedad de las compañías eléctricas españolas: Iberdrola, con una participación del 48%; Unión Fenosa, 34,5%;Hidroeléctrica del Cantábrico, 15,5%, y Nuclenor, 2%, las cuales prestan pleno apoyo y soporte a sus actividades.
Desde el día 1 de septiembre de 2009, la titularidad de Unión Fenosa Generación, S.A. en Centrales Nucleares Almaraz-Trillo, es ostentada por Gas Natural SDG, S.A.

En realidad en el emplazamiento estaba proyectado montar dos grupos nucleares gemelos, pero la nefasta moratoria nuclear del ínclito Zapatero impidió la culminación del proyecto.
La Central Nuclear Trillo 1 ha sido concebida como una central de base, es decir, de funcionamiento ininterrumpido y alto grado de disponibilidad. 
Es capaz de asegurar una producción cercana a los 8.000 millones de kilovatios hora al año. 
El reactor de Trillo pertenece a la denominada tercera generación de centrales nucleares españolas. Su diseño es de la firma alemana Siemens-KWU. El 85% de la inversión realizada, que superó los 280.000 millones de pesetas, es de origen español, lo que ha constituido el porcentaje máximo alcanzado en este tipo de proyectos. La ingeniería y los equipos nacionales superaron el 80%, siendo totalmente nacionales apartados tan importantes como la obra civil y el montaje. 
El 1 de mayo de 1986 el Ministerio de Industria aprobaba el comienzo de las primeras pruebas, y el 4 de diciembre de 1987 se concedía el permiso de explotación provisional. 
El 23 de mayo de 1988 la central fue conectada por primera vez a la red, y el 6 de agosto de 1988 se inició la explotación comercial. 
Durante el año 2015 la producción neta de la Central Nuclear de Trillo ha sido 7.927 millones de kilowatios-hora, lo que supone el 14% de la producción nuclear española y el 3% de la producción eléctrica nacional. La producción bruta ha sido de 8.463 millones de kilowatios-hora.
El reactor nuclear de Trillo 1 pertenece a la denominada tercera generación de centrales nucleares, españolas. Su diseño es de la firma alemana Siemens AG-KWU. Existen centrales con tecnología similar a Trillo 1, en pleno funcionamiento, en Alemania, Suiza y Brasil. El 85 % de la inversión realizada es de origen español, lo que ha constituido el porcentaje máximo alcanzado en este tipo de proyectos. La ingeniería superó el 70 %, los equipos el 66 %, siendo totalmente nacionales apartados tan importante como la obra civil y el montaje.
Dispone de un reactor de agua a presión (PWR) con una potencia instalada de 1066 MWe. Su reactor pertenece a la llamada tercera generación de reactores.

Fuente: Varias

----------


## termopar

ya veo que las fuentes están inventadas o modificadas al gusto del redactor, Zapatero no es participe de ninguna moratoria nuclear.

Además las centrales de este tipo, en Alemania las cerrarán y en Suiza la venden regalada a EDF y ni por ahí pasa:




> *EDF no quiere ni regaladas las dos centrales nucleares de Alpiq en Suiza*
> Por José A. Roca - 21/11/2016
> 
> El titular de esta información no es un eufemismo sino, sencillamente, la cruda realidad. El operador de reactores nucleares suizo Alpiq ha ofrecido dos reactores a la francesa EDF sin coste alguno, ni siquiera un franco simbólico, pero los franceses han rechazado la oferta por considerar que ya tienen bastantes problemas en casa.
> 
> Hace unos días, los medios de comunicación suizos informaron que el operador de reactores nucleares suizo Alpiq no había podido encontrar comprador para sus dos plantas nucleares y, por lo tanto, está esperando para donárselas al Estado suizo. El CEO de la firma era citado afirmando que la francesa EDF no estaba interesada, incluso sin costo alguno, ya que “tiene sus propios problemas relacionados con la energía nuclear en la actualidad”.
> 
> Es posible que el anuncio sea una moneda de cambio en caso de que los suizos decidan en su referéndum a finales de este mes eliminar la energía nuclear. Si es así, el reactor de Gösgen de Alpiq  tendría que cerrar en el año 2024, y el de Leibtadt, en 2029. La empresa podría estar así buscando la manera de conseguir algo de dinero del Estado suizo a cambio de un cierre. En la actualidad, la firma está aparentemente perdiendo 2 millones de francos al año, pero sólo puede traspasar la mitad de esas pérdidas a los consumidores.
> 
> ...


Referencia: http://elperiodicodelaenergia.com/ed...lpiq-en-suiza/

----------


## Jonasino

Perdón, quise decir Gonzalez, en vez de Zapatero. Gracias Sr. Termopar

No obstante:
"El presidente del Gobierno, José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero, rechazó la posibilidad de poner fin a la moratoria nuclear y afirmó que no autorizará la construcción de ninguna central de este tipo mientras continúe en el cargo.

"Absolutamente no", afirmó Zapatero en una entrevista al diario El Mundo al ser preguntado sobre si autorizará nuevas centrales. Además, dijo no ser "partidario" de acabar con la moratoria a esta fuente de energía.

"Mi posición es clara: no soy partidario de aumentar el parque nuclear en España. Y sí lo soy de la reducción progresiva de la energía nuclear, lógicamente en función de que podamos ir cubriendo la demanda energética con las energías renovables", afirmó" (https://www.facua.org/es/noticia.php?Id=2579) 

"Referencia: http://elperiodicodelaenergia.com":

----------


## Jonasino

> La central nuclear de Cofrentes, propiedad de Iberdrola Generación Nuclear S.A., es la de mayor potencia eléctrica instalada dentro del parque nuclear español, con 1.092 megavatios (MW).
> Esta instalación de generación de electricidad está fuertemente comprometida con la producción de energía respetuosa con el medio ambiente y competitiva en base a los principios de seguridad, calidad, profesionalidad e innovación tecnológica.
> En 2015, la central nuclear de Cofrentes produjo 7.733 millones de kilovatios hora (kWh), que supusieron cerca del 3,1% de la producción eléctrica nacional y el 14,23% de la producción eléctrica de origen nuclear.
> Esta planta, como el resto del parque nuclear, contribuye decisivamente a luchar contra el cambio climático, ya que no genera CO2. En concreto, la central nuclear de Cofrentes evita cada año la emisión a la atmósfera de unos 7 millones de Tn de CO2.
> A 2 kilómetros del pueblo de Cofrentes , provincia de Valencia, se emplaza desde 1984 la Central Nuclear de Cofrentes (C.N. Cofrentes), propiedad al 100% de la empresa energética IBERDROLA GENERACIÓN NUCLEAR S.A..
> La gestión de C.N.Cofrentes se rige por los principios de actuación y los compromisos recogidos en las Políticas Corporativas  aprobadas por el Consejo de Administración de IBERDROLA. En esta línea, la gestión se centra en cuatro factores primordiales:
> 	Conservar la C.N.Cofrentes en perfectas condiciones de seguridad y con la tecnología más avanzada.
> 	Formar y prevenir en riesgos laborales a sus empleados y proveedores.
> 	Desarrollar políticas operativas destinadas a aprender de la experiencia propia y ajena, como una tarea primordial en la gestión de la Central.
> ...


Fuente: http://www.cncofrentes.es/wcofrnts/c...03570487538816

----------

embalses al 100% (30-nov-2016),F. Lázaro (28-nov-2016)

----------


## F. Lázaro

La hermana gemela de la de Valdecaballeros. Cada vez que lo pienso... qué rabia

----------

Jonasino (29-nov-2016)

----------


## Jonasino

> La central nuclear de Vandellós II está situada en la costa mediterránea en la provincia de Tarragona, y en el término municipal de Vandellós. La participación nacional en la construcción y suministro de equipos representó más del 89% del total, lo que significa el porcentaje más alto logrado en nuestro país para este tipo de proyectos.
> En la central, durante la operación normal, trabajan alrededor de 300 personas de la plantilla de las empresas propietarias y unas 220 de contratista, llegando estos últimos, en las paradas anuales, hasta 800.
> La central nuclear Vandellós II es una de las más jóvenes de España. El permiso de construcción de la planta se otorgó en 1980 pero no fue hasta 1987 que la central estuvo construida. En el mes de diciembre de ese mismo año se produjo el primer acoplamiento a la red eléctrica y el 8 de marzo de 1988, CN Vandellós II inició la operación comercial.
> El período de construcción de Vandellós II fue uno de los momentos de máxima actividad de la industria nuclear española. En los años 80 trabajaban directamente en la industria nuclear más de 20.000 personas, entre ellas más de 5.000 técnicos de alta cualificación. unas 100.000 personas colaboraban con esta industria a través de empresas suministradoras de bienes y servicios.
> Como ocurrió con la construcción del resto de centrales nucleares, el proceso fue largo. Profesionales de varios ámbitos y de distintos lugares del país se desplazaron hasta la zona para trabajar en la adecuación del terreno, montaje de edificios y colocación de todas las piezas del complejo puzzle nuclear.
> Día a día y semana tras semana, la central nuclear Vandellós II fue cobrando forma. Con todos los edificios terminados y todo a punto, se inició la fase de pruebas y las primeras conexiones a la red. Empezaba así la producción de energía eléctrica de la tercera central nuclear catalana, hecho que significó un fuerte incremento de la capacidad instalada en Cataluña, superando los 3.000 MW.
> Propietario	ENDESA Generación (72%) IBERDROLA Generación (28%)
> Operador	Asociación Nuclear Ascó-Vandellós II, A.I.E.
> Dirección	Apartado de correos 48 43890 lHospitalet de lInfant (Tarragona) Tel.: 977 81 87 00 Fax: 977 81 87 10
> ...


Fuente: anav.es/es/nuestras-centrales/cn-vandellos-ii

En la foto adjunta puede apreciarse claramente la sensación de nerviosismo y pánico de la población cercana a la central por la proximidad de la misma y su peligro manifiesto.......

----------

embalses al 100% (30-nov-2016),F. Lázaro (30-nov-2016),HUESITO (30-nov-2016),pablovelasco (30-nov-2016)

----------


## termopar

Esta persona también está feliz y contenta



nada de pánico y ya ve, esa foto fue la última

----------


## F. Lázaro

Termopar... pulse Alt + F4.

----------

embalses al 100% (01-dic-2016),Jonasino (01-dic-2016)

----------


## Jonasino

> Termopar... pulse Alt + F4.


Ni por esas..... tiene una salud de hierro a pesar de las nucleares......

----------


## termopar

Esta usted equivocado, si tengo una salud de hierro es porque no me acerco a una nuclear ni por asomo!! :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jonasino

> La CN Ascó se encuentra en la comarca de la Ribera dEbre (provincia de Tarragona), entre las localidades de Ascó y Flix y en el margen derecho del río Ebro. La central dista 65 kilómetros de Lleida y se encuentra a unos 110 kilómetros de la desembocadura del Ebro.
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/place/Ce....5692918?hl=es
> 
> La construcción de las centrales nucleares Ascó I y Ascó II duró más de 10 años. En 1974 se otorgó el permiso de construcción a Ascó I y un año después a Ascó II. Tras la concesión del los permisos, empezaron las obras de la central. El largo proceso de construcción de las centrales comenzó con la adecuación de las más de 250 hectáreas de suelo. Durante meses, excavadoras y camiones trabajaron para nivelar el terreno, transportando tierra de un lugar a otro. El siguiente paso fue comenzar a construir los edificios.
> Es en esta fase donde llegan numerosos trabajadores especializados de toda España: encofradores, mecánicos, ingenieros, soldadores, etc. Poco a poco, se fueron construyendo el resto de edificios y componentes. Los trabajadores se emplearon día y noche para armar los dos grupos que conocemos hoy en día. No fue hasta junio de 1983 que se sincronizó el reactor de la unidad 1 por primera vez, si bien su operación comercial no llegó hasta diciembre de 1984. Por su parte, el segundo grupo se conectó por primera vez en octubre de 1985 y inició la operación comercial en marzo de 1986.
> 
> Ascó I
> Propietario	ENDESA Generación
> ...


Fuente: http://anav.es/es/empresa/presentacion/[/B]

----------

embalses al 100% (03-dic-2016),F. Lázaro (02-dic-2016)

----------


## Jonasino

La central nuclear de Valdecaballeros es una central nuclear que no llegó a ser puesta en funcionamiento, situada en la localidad extremeña de Valdecaballeros, en la provincia de Badajoz (España). El proyecto, que se inició en 1975 constaba de dos reactores: Valdecaballeros I y II, del tipo reactor de agua en ebullición (BWR) y 975 MWe cada uno.. La propietaria de la central era una sociedad participada por Sevillana de Electricidad e Hidroeléctrica Española (hoy Endesa e Iberdrola respectivamente, tras procesos de absorción y fusión).

En Julio de 1972 se aprueba el Plan eléctrico nacional en que se establece la construcción de siete nuevos reactores nucleares que tendrían que entrar en servicio entre 1980 y 1983 aportando una potencia, junto a las centrales ya en funcionamiento, de 15.000 MW

El PSOE llega al poder en 1982, en 1983 revisa el programa nuclear español y en 1984 aprueba el PEN 1984-1992 en el que sólo se contempla la construcción de 4 unidades (Cofrentes, Ascó II, Vandellós II y Trillo) y paraliza la construcción de 5 (Lemóniz I y II en Vizcaya con una potencia de 930 MW cada una, Valdecaballeros I y II en Badajoz con 975 MW de potencia unitaria, y Trillo II en Guadalajara con 1.041 MW). Con ello cumplía su promesa electoral de limitar la potencia del sector nuclear en 7.500 MW.

En 1992 se aprueba el PEN 1991-2000 donde se mantiene la moratoria 

El 30 de diciembre de 1994 se paraliza definitivamente la construcción de las centrales nucleares dejando en el balance de las empresas eléctricas una inversión improductiva de 729.000 millones de pesetas. Para compensar a las eléctricas se constituyó la titulación de esa deuda en 1996 realizando la conversión de los derechos de compensación derivados de la moratoria, en créditos y bonos susceptibles de ser adquiridos por los inversores; fueron adjudicados por medio de subasta ese mismo año mayoritariamente al Banco Central Hispano Americano y al Banco Bilbao Vizcaya.

Desde entonces y hasta el año pasado hemos estado  pagando un porcentaje del recibo de la luz para compensar a las eléctricas de la decisión que tomó el gobierno de Felipe González en 1984.

La moratoria paralizó 5.000 MW de potencia nuclear que hubieran entrado en servicio a lo largo de los años 80. Esta paralización hizo que la potencia instalada de las centrales hidroeléctricas y térmicas tuvieran que crecer en 8.000 MW en esos años.

Pero esto es solo una parte de la historia. La moratoria nuclear tuvo un componente político-terrorista que a nadie le gusta recordar. Este componente fue la campaña de coacción y terror de ETA sobre la central nuclear de Lemóniz:

En 1984 España ya contaba con siete reactores nucleares, los tres citados al principio (Vandellos I, S.Mª. de Garoña y Cabrera) más Almaraz I y II Asco I y Cofrentes. Al año siguiente iban a entrar en operación tres más: Asco II y Valdecaballeros I y II. Más tarde, tendrían que haberlo hecho Lemóniz I y II y finalmente Valdellos II y Trillo I y II .

Ante esto no es muy lógico que se paralizará Valdecaballeros, que aunque dotaba a Extremadura de una potencia nuclear muy superior a sus necesidades, al faltar un solo año para su funcionamiento se podía haber buscado muchas alternativas a su cierre, como por ejemplo exportar electricidad a Portugal. 

En cambio se decidió tirar a la basura 700.000 millones de pesetas paralizando cuatro reactores en avanzado estado de construcción para que después las eléctricas pusieran en funcionamiento el cuarto reactor nuclear catalán y el segundo en Guadalajara cuatro y cinco años más tarde.
La principal victima, además de la Central de Lemóniz, de la moratoria nuclear fue la Central de Valdecaballeros, a la cual solo le faltaba un año para entrar en operación.

En Valdecaballeros la vida transcurre hoy tranquila, sin agobios. Este pequeño pueblo de Badajoz fue durante los años 80 la capital económica de la Siberia extremeña, con una tasa de paro bajo cero al calor de la central nuclear que se había proyectado, y prácticamente construido, en sus inmediaciones. 
El pueblo, de poco más de 1.000 habitantes, contempló el desembarco de casi 5.000 trabajadores provenientes de toda España y parte del extranjero. "Llegaron americanos, alemanes... Esto era Hollywood. La gente pasó de ganar cuatro duros a tener un sueldo fijo, y gracias a eso el pueblo se reconstruyó entero
El aspersor energético comenzó a regar con billetes el municipio, lo que derivó en la construcción de hoteles, restaurantes, urbanizaciones enteras... y la actuación en la plaza del pueblo de artistas del momento como Medina Azahara, Asfalto o Bigote Arrocet. "La central pagaba hasta el agua a los vecinos
Pero el sueño dorado de Valdecaballeros se fue por donde había venido. En 1984, con la moratoria nuclear el pueblo volvió a su rutina tranquila. Los 5.000 empleados se fueron, los hoteles y restaurantes cerraron, y hoy sólo queda allí la enorme infraestructura nuclear, convertida en un fantasma.

Para información más completa y fotos, el hilo iniciado por F. Lázaro en 2013 en el Foro:  http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...aldecaballeros

Fuentes: Varias de Internet y de este foro

----------

embalses al 100% (03-dic-2016),F. Lázaro (04-dic-2016)

----------


## termopar

Qué bien!! 

Me quedo con lo más positivo de esta entrada:




> En Valdecaballeros la vida transcurre hoy tranquila, sin agobios.

----------


## Jonasino

> Qué bien!!




Puffff...............

----------

embalses al 100% (03-dic-2016)

----------


## Jonasino

La central nuclear de Lemóniz se empezó a construir a finales de los 70 bajo los planes energéticos del gobierno de 1972 por la empresa Iberduero (actual Iberdrola). Se componía de dos reactores de casi 1.000 MW cada uno. Desde el inicio de las obras el proyecto chocó contra una movilización antinuclear dirigida por grupos de extrema izquierda que tenían a ETA como brazo armado de sus operaciones. En junio de 1977 ETA coloca su primer artefacto explosivo en el comedor de la central nuclear en construcción; el 1 de octubre colocan otra bomba en una caseta de fluido eléctrico de la central; en diciembre un comando de ETA intenta entrar en la centrar resultando muerto un terrorista en el atentado. En las protestas por el terrorista muerto se queman varias oficinas de la eléctrica Iberduero. 
El 17 de marzo del 78 ETA coloca una bomba en el edificio del reactor nuclear matando a dos obreros que se encontraban allí. 
Los atentados y coacciones se suceden hasta llegar al año 1981 donde sólo en Enero se cometen 14 atentados contra oficinas, transformadores y subestaciones de Iberduero. Además el 29 de ese mes es secuestrado el ingeniero jefe de la central nuclear y ETA amenaza con asesinarlo si no se produce la demolición de la central. Finalmente el día 6 de febrero el ingeniero es asesinado y abandonado en un monte cercano. El secuestro es recordado como uno de los más terribles cometidos en España, comparable totalmente a la ejecucion de Miguel Angel Blanco.

A partir de ahí se produjeron más de 70 atentados contra intereses de Iberduero ese mismo año, dejando en muchos casos a miles de hogares sin luz. Estas acciones se recuerdan como la mayor campaña de ETA contra un empresa en su historia. 

En 1982 los atentados contra intereses de la eléctrica continúan, llegando a asesinar al director del proyecto de Lemóniz en mayo de ese mismo año. 
Paralelamente a la presión terrorista se producía una presión política para paralizar el proyecto. El gobierno del País Vasco, pese a estar a favor de la eléctrica, se vio obligado a solicitar al gobierno central un referéndum para decidir el futuro de la central. Las protestas, pegadas de carteles, manifestaciones, huelgas y coacciones son constantes durantes todos esos años.
En este contexto el PSOE  afirma que el Estado no puede ceder al terror y por ello la central de Lemóniz tendría que ser terminada. Más concretamente pocos días antes de las elecciones Felipe González dice que “En Lemóniz uno puede tener todas las reticencias que quiera, frente a la ubicación, etc, y todas ellas desaparecen, cuando aparece un argumento de mayor cuantía y es que no se puede ceder al chantaje”
Meses más tarde, una vez ganadas las elecciones, el programa nuclear español fue revisado y al año siguiente se decreto la moratoria nuclear que paralizaba las obras de dos centrales y un reactor, una de esas centrales era Lemóniz. Se había cedido al chantaje.


En 2004 un informe encargado por Baltasar Garzón sobre los daños producidos por la banda terrorista ETA se incluye como uno de los mayores costes producidos por los terroristas la paralización de la construcción de la central nuclear de Lemóniz. En otro auto de 2002 el juez pone como ejemplo Lemóniz como caso en el que ha sustituido los mecanismos democráticos de adopción de decisiones y formación de voluntad de las instituciones representativas por la coacción.

Existe un magnífico hilo en este foro iniciado por jlois con buenisimas fotografias y datos sobre esta central por lo que la mejor forma de seguir conociendola es acudir al mismo:

http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...hlight=lemoniz

Fuente: Varias Internet y propias

----------

embalses al 100% (04-dic-2016),F. Lázaro (04-dic-2016),perdiguera (04-dic-2016)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Lemóniz se tuvo que haber completado sí o sí. Gobierno cobarde que cedió al chantaje de esos cana****  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad: 

Ponerla en funcionamiento era el mejor homenaje a los dos ingenieros y tres obreros que fueron vilmente asesinados.

----------

Jonasino (04-dic-2016)

----------


## termopar

Lemoniz no tendría que haberse montado nunca.

Primero, porque no había necesidad. Fue en su día un derroche de inversión el plan de inversiones nucleares como el que posteriormente se hizo con las centrales de ciclo combinado o más tarde con el formato de incentivación de la energía fotovoltaica. Recordemos además que el sector eléctrico en aquel tiempo era un desastre.

Segundo, es una auténtica barbaridad montar una central nuclear con una densidad de población tan alta alrededor de la central.

Y por último, tenía una gran contestación social.  Circunstancia que aprovechó la organización terrorista ETA para realizar su campaña a su manera, es decir, con explosivos, secuestrando y asesinando. Esto empañó, todo, como siempre ocurría con esta organización terrorista ,  sin embargo la contestación social siempre fue previa y sin coacción por parte de nadie.

En los últimos comentarios,  casi se comenta más de las circunstancias que rodearon a la central que de las características de la propia central, de las acciones terroristas, que de si la central era o no la inversión correcta. Entrando en esa parte circunstancial, decir que fue lamentable y dolorosa esa época, tanto en el País Vasco como en el resto de España. Como otros muchos ciudadanos, la barbarie fue de tal magnitud que son pocos los que de un modo u otro, algún familiar o amigo cercano no hubiese sido afectado. En mi caso, tengo un amigo que tuvo que emigrar a Burgos por amenazas con todo su negocio, a cinco minutos de mi casa fue descerrajado un politico y yo mismo vivía a 30 metros de una casa cuartel vigilada donde tenía amigos a los que visitaba continuamente.

Sin embargo, echo de menos en los comentarios lo mejor de todo. El fin del terrorismo, por lo cual ahora se puede hablar de todo sin impregnar de sangre y odio cualquier tema, técnico o político.

Y se debería dar una gran ovación a quien consiguió que ETA desapareciera y se acabara con tanto acto cobarde, miserable y asesino, el gobierno socialista del gran José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero y su ministro el sr. Pérez Rubalcaba. Sólo por esto se debería respetar más que a ningún otro de los presidentes de Gobierno habidos, ni González,  ni Aznar, fue el sr Rodríguez Zapatero quien sin ninguna coacción consiguió que terminara con dicha organización. Y en España ha sido el presidente más maltratado por todos, y es que no tenemos remedio, a los españoles nos gusta lo goyesco, saturno devorando a sus hijos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Unas ilustraciones de las tripas de las centrales de Trillo y Vandellós II publicadas por la NEI hace ya unos años.

Central Nuclear de Trillo: http://econtent.unm.edu/cdm/singleit...g/id/78/rec/83

Central Nuclear de Vandellós II: http://econtent.unm.edu/cdm/singleit...g/id/88/rec/93

----------

Jonasino (04-dic-2016)

----------


## pablovelasco

Sr Termopar, no comparto su visión política en absoluto, los dos últimos presidentes han realizado una labor de rendición bochornosa, pero creo que este no es lugar para decir más. Sí que estoy de acuerdo en que incentivar o sea subvencionar la fotovoltaica fue un derroche, por mucha aceptación social que tenga... Que muestren lo que subió la tarifa y que les vuelvan a preguntar, porque todavía no he escuchado a nadie que diga que la factura es barata, y parte de la culpa es de estas cosas.

----------

F. Lázaro (05-dic-2016)

----------


## pablovelasco

Que chulo tiene que ser visitar una central nuclear, podrían hacer excursiones para entre otras cosas demostrar lo seguro que es.

----------


## termopar

> Sr Termopar, no comparto su visión política en absoluto, los dos últimos presidentes han realizado una labor de rendición bochornosa, pero creo que este no es lugar para decir más. Sí que estoy de acuerdo en que incentivar o sea subvencionar la fotovoltaica fue un derroche, por mucha aceptación social que tenga... Que muestren lo que subió la tarifa y que les vuelvan a preguntar, porque todavía no he escuchado a nadie que diga que la factura es barata, y parte de la culpa es de estas cosas.


El primar la fotovoltaica o cualquier técnica innovadora es necesario, y casi diría imprescindible, pues es así como se descubren las nuevas tecnologías. Otra cosa es que la forma en que se hiciera fuera errónea.

La factura eléctrica ha subido por muchas más razones más que esa, ya se habló largo y tendido sobre ello, pero siempre se culpa a los mismos, lo cual es completamente incorrecto. De hecho en estos momentos no se necesitarían las primas de aquellos tiempos, es y era  una prima temporal. En algunos países incluso las han eliminado. Sin embargo las subvenciones de las nucleares siguen existiendo, se pagan vía impuestos y no por la factura eléctrica, al igual que las subvenciones a la desalación o el trasvase tajo-segura.

Con respecto a la seguridad de las nucleares, si alguna vez va a hacer esa visita, vaya a la central de Almaraz o Ascó y pregúnteles a los técnicos de seguridad por qué ante unos defectos de unas piezas compradas e instaladas por AREVA en esas centrales, en España no se hace una inspección a fondo y en Francia tienen paralizada y de urgencia a la mitad de la industria Nuclear para analizar el problema de seguridad.

----------


## Jonasino

> Que chulo tiene que ser visitar una central nuclear, podrían hacer excursiones para entre otras cosas demostrar lo seguro que es.


A continuación te pongo los enlaces para solicitar visita si estás interesado.

Para Ascó y Vandellós:

http://anav.es/es/visitanos/

Para Almaraz y Trillo:

http://www.cnat.es/cnatweb/comun_centros.html

Para Cofrentes:

http://www.cncofrentes.es/wcofrnts/c...AG=ESCOFVISSOL

Para Santa Maria de Garoña: (Aqui estan temporalmente suspendidas las visitas):

http://www.nuclenor.org/centrode.htm

----------


## Jonasino

https://pueblosdesayago.files.wordpr...1/dscf0754.jpg
La Central de Sayago fue una central nuclear que no llegó a ser puesta en funcionamiento, situada en la localidad zamorana de Moral de Sayago, a orillas del río Duero, junto al Embalse de Villalcampo.El proyecto se inició en noviembre de 1973 con la firma de los primeros documentos entre el ayuntamiento de la pequeña localidad zamorana y la empresa Iberduero. Dos acuerdos posteriores, en 1976 y 1978, concretaron las contrapartidas para el pueblo y ampliaron las dimensiones de los terrenos. Si la central se llegaba a construir, la eléctrica se comprometía a llevar a efecto todo lo pactado. Si el proyecto no se materializaba, los terrenos revertirían al Ayuntamiento. Muy interesantes eran las contrapartidas ofrecidas por Iberduero, de las que se llegaron a materializar las obras de saneamiento y alumbrado de la localidad, además del desarrollo de dos escuelas taller. Pero el catálogo de proyectos era mucho más amplio: construcción de una Casa Consistorial nueva, Centro Rural de Higiene, pabellón deportivo, piscina, ampliación del cementerio,… A finales de la década de los 70 las obras comenzaron a ejecutarse, pero la moratoria nuclear en 1984 las paralizó de manera definitiva.
 En las centrales nucleares de esta etapa, el grado de participación nacional estimado se situó entre el 80 y 86%, en función del proyecto concreto y del origen de la información. En las partidas de obra civil y montaje, la participación fue de prácticamente del 100%, mientras que en Ingeniería estuvo entre el 85 y 95% y en otros servicios por encima del 95%. En el caso de bienes de equipo la participación nacional fue de entre 70 y 78%..
Una vez que el proyecto fue abandonado, la maquinaria fue desguazada y el emplazamiento del parque se ha convertido en un lugar abandonado, quedando parte de los barracones de personal, depósitos de agua y viales.
El proyecto inicial era de un grupo único de 1030 Mwe, tecnología PWR y propiedad 100% Iberduero.

Nota: Soy incapaz de cargar la foto. Pongo el enlace

https://www.google.es/maps/place/Mor....0573302?hl=es

Fuentes: Propias y foto "pueblosdesayago.com"

----------

embalses al 100% (09-dic-2016)

----------


## pablovelasco

*se pagan vía impuestos y no por la factura eléctrica, al igual que las subvenciones a la desalación o el trasvase tajo-segura.*

Le reto a que me muestre la partida presupuestaria dedicada al trasvase tajo-segura. En cuanto a la desalación, sí, es verdad está subvencionada. En ese caso entraríamos en la eterna discusión de si es bueno o hasta que punto lo es el subvencionar. Ya le adelanto que no soy partidario de las subvenciones de ningún tipo, y sí de reducir el gasto público, reduciendo así impuestos, pero bueno, es discutible.

*En algunos países incluso las han eliminado*

Vamos a ver si ahora en esos países baja la factura de la luz, y pueden competir con otras fuentes de energía. Es cuestión de tiempo, la verdad, el ver quién tiene razón. Si en Dinamarca la factura cae en picado, diré que tiene razón... De momento tienen la más cara.

*Para Cofrentes:*

Esa me parece que es la que me pilla más cerca, a ver si me animo a ir!

----------


## termopar

> Le reto a que me muestre la partida presupuestaria dedicada al trasvase tajo-segura.


Mire sr. Velasco: 
Esto se lo han explicado por activa y por pasiva en varios hilos. Lo que pasa es que usted no quiere escuchar.

Pero no se preocupe, no será por paciencia,  le muestro una de las muchas explicaciones donde se le indica por qué parte de la obra la pagamos con mis impuestos, y también el coste de suministro del agua...en fin. Lea de nuevo:




> *El coste del trasvase Tajo-Segura que siguen pagando los ciudadanos*
> 
>  Las arcas públicas pagan hasta un 40% de la amortización de las obras, mientras que los impactos medioambientales “no están siendo compensados”
> 
>  Nuria Hernández y Enrique San Martín, de la Fundación Nueva Cultura del Agua, analizan los costes y alternativas al trasvase
> 
>  “La justificación del trasvase no es el abastecimiento, sino que se utiliza eso como excusa para hacerlo más defendible socialmente”
> 
> Por Alicia Avilés Pozo
> ...


Referencia: http://m.eldiario.es/clm/trasvase-Ta...442006800.html

A ver si no se va de nuevo por las ramas y no hay que volvérselo a explicar

----------


## embalses al 100%

A ver cuando este tema se ha convertido en el tema del Trasvase... :Confused: 

Por favor, que ya tenemos bastante con las nucleares. Cada cosa en su sitio, y todo irá mejor  :Smile: 

Saludos  :Smile:

----------

Jonasino (09-dic-2016)

----------


## termopar

Si sirve de algo, decir que yo he contestado por alusiones.

También sería deseable que el foro de trasvases estuviese abierto para el debate, para poder comentar algo allí. Todo lo contrario,  está cerrado y bien cerrado.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Si sirve de algo, decir que yo he contestado por alusiones.
> 
> También sería deseable que el foro de trasvases estuviese abierto para el debate, para poder comentar algo allí. Todo lo contrario,  está cerrado y bien cerrado.


Es que eso podría ser cualquier cosa, menos un foro. Y ahí se hacía cualquier cosa, menos debatir. 
La decisión de reabrirlo o dejarlo como está, recae en el administrador.

Saludos

----------

Jonasino (10-dic-2016)

----------


## termopar

Entonces a qué se refería con la siguiente frase?



> ...Cada cosa en su sitio, y todo irá mejor 
> Saludos


No se puede, yo habría contestado en otro sitio, pero... Por muy buenas razones que uno pueda tener, como ya dijo el administrador.

----------


## pablovelasco

Tienen razón, luego yo sacaría otra cosa, y otra réplica, y así ad infinitum. Es mejor no hablar mucho de eso, aunque apetezca.

----------


## Jonasino

> Entonces a qué se refería con la siguiente frase?
> 
> No se puede, yo habría contestado en otro sitio, pero... Por muy buenas razones que uno pueda tener, como ya dijo el administrador.


Titulo del hilo: REACTORES NUCLEARES EN ESPAÑA

¿Que coño tiene que ver el dichoso trasvase?

----------


## termopar

En lo que a mi respecta, yo puse simplemente un ejemplo similar de otra obra que pagamos todos los españoles para beneficiarse unos pocos. El trasvase es simplemente un ejemplo,  el sr. Velasco es el que salió del hilo y apenas aporta en el tema de nucleares, pregúntele a él.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Una presentación de Gas Natural Fenosa sobre proyecto y construcción de la CN de Trillo.

https://www.sne.es/images/stories/re...0DE_TRILLO.pdf

----------


## F. Lázaro

Documental de la construcción de la central nuclear de Santa María de Garoña

----------

embalses al 100% (03-jun-2017),Jonasino (20-may-2017)

----------

